# Need to swap out HU's, what to use??? Going old School



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My Eclipse AVN6620 quit reading discs. I'm going to try one last thing in an attempt to fix it. I'll be having some work done to my truck, therefor the battery will get disconnected and the ESN will render the HU useless. I've tried in vain to unlock the ESN with the key CD.

If I can't get it to work, I'll be swapping it out for another HU I currently have. Here's what I have to choose from.

All Clarion

7770
DRX8275
DRX7576
DRX9375
DRX9575r Leaning towards this one
DRX9675 and this one
HX-D10

If it didn't mean a whole lot of work, I'd put in my ADCS-1.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Really, 30 views and no one???
Well, I think I've made my decision.

I think I'm going to go with the DRX9675. Has the built in processor, 64 color display, cd changer control and...... I have 2 of them. 

Idk though. The HX-D10 is talking to me more and more. Mostly because I just scored one for the wifes car.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

7770 gets my vote... My favorite cd deck of all time. Great sound and built like a tank!!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hell yes on the 7770. The 6770 was my first HU. That thing was able to read discs better than anything I've run since.

As a matter of fact, if you're not going to use it I will buy it from you. P.M. me if you're interested in letting it go.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I never liked any of the old Clarion. There was only one real decision for sound and it was Eclipse. The most bare bones head of it's day. Made just for clean signal with nothing to cause noise. For bells and whistles and loud selectable boost at all frequencies it was Pioneer.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The 6770 was also my very first HU and the thought of using it did cross my mind but lost out due to the lack of CD changer controls. I would use the 7770 but the display is on its way out and I want that unit to last as long as possible. I'm looking for another face in good condition. 

Sorry, I can't sell these as these are my favorites in my collection.


----------



## adcs1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey, if you not using your ADCS, I would use the 9675 any day.  I have had 2 of these, (and a 9575, 9375 and 9175) and the 9675 was my 3. best, after ADCS and 928.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I'm ~90% sure I'm going with the 9675. I forgot I have a CDC6500R I could also use. I has the same look as the 6770/7770/ADCS-1, has RDS and CD changer controls. It too, is nib, so I'm fighting that. 
Visually, the 9575 makes me drool.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

my first decent deck was a clarion, swapped it out to a high end alpine.. cda dead head, cant remember the model # , night and day difference though, sound stage was awesome right off the bat. Its too bad I never tried out a higher end clarion to compare, cause the unit I had went through 3 or 4 vehicles and with stood some seriouse punishment and still played like a champ!!!


----------

